
Fitbit reportedly purchasing and phasing out smartwatch maker Pebble - ValentineC
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/30/fitbit-purchasing-phasing-out-smartwatch-maker-pebble/
======
f_allwein
noo - would be a shame as Pebble is doing some cool stuff.

> both companies are facing declining fortunes in the wearable industry

Seems a bit unexpected. Is the whole industry declining? Or did Apple manage
to steamroll it after all with their watch?

